# Above stock tire pressure



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I was just wondering if it is badto run the tires at a higher pressure then what is recommended. I have the front at 32PSI and the rear at 31PSI. I prefer the feeling that the higher pressure gives but I don't want to have a blowout or anything. BTW I know that the center will now wear faster then the edges but autocross will probably take care of that.


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

the only time there is an advantage of running higher tire pressures is in rear wheels to reduce rotational resistence when drag racing. I wouldnt suggest driving around every day with tires exceeding the max pressure. Keep in mind that it says 35psi on your tire that is its maximum pressure and ideal is actually about 30-32 psi. Also, when you're driving the tire pressure will increase as the tire warms up, so if the tires are already exceeding the tire pressure when cold, they will be even higher once warmed up. (increasing your chance of a blow out)


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

I run my tires at the recommended pressures (i have the recommended wheels too) that it say in the glove box and people always tell me i have flats. 

Whats the best perfroming pressure to run the OEM tires at?

-Nick


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

The recommended tire pressure is 29 in the front and 27 in the back correct? Whenever I go somewhere to get my oil changed they always set it at 32 and once they had it at 36!


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

You may have a radial tire. They always look flat. About tire pressure I once had them over 40psi and they feel like stone wheels. not good for the susp/the car. I say they should have the lowest recommanded pressure as possible cause psi does increase when warm up and u get more traction.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

I have yokohama aegis ls4's


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

going above the rec tire pressure causes the middle of the tires to wear out a bit faster too... could be preaching to the choir here...


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

James said:


> *going above the rec tire pressure causes the middle of the tires to wear out a bit faster too... could be preaching to the choir here... *


I autocross so the edges will wear faster anyways.


----------

